# Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (14. Juni 2006)

was mich mal wieder stutzig gemacht hat(steht auch unter aktuelle fänge in nem bericht)!

zum wiederholten male habne wir bei der letzten tour in der letzten halben stunde wie die bescheuerten gefangen,das ist komischerweise bei fast jeder tour der fall.
so langsam hab ich das übliche geseusel wie folgende satt:
-hab die stelle erst jetzt gefunden
-vorher wollten sie nicht
-ihr habt sie nicht gefangen etc

komisch ist nämlich das diese stellen zu 90% auf dem rückweg des kutters zum hafen liegen,und oft sind es stellen die vormittags auf der hintour schon fängig waren,bzw in der nähe dieser sind aber und  danach aber in wasser fährt wo nichts beißt und sprit spart!!!!.trotz bissen.auf dem rückweg wird dann nochmal abgegrast.

und es ist dabei fsat egal welcher kutter oder ob es 13.30,14.30 oder 15 uhr ist,es ist immer die letzte halbe stunde bevor der abpfiff kommt!!also die uhrzeit(wegen beißzeit etc)kanns daher net sein!!
und dann gehts nach hause.

meist läuft es so ab:
morgens wird ne stunde(bis 1,5) viel gefangen und der kutter oft umgelegt und viel gedriftet bis alle was in der kiste haben,dann folgt eine 15minütige fahrt(oder mehr)im schleichtempo und lange driften mit wenig fisch(sprit sparen???die leute zum bier trinken annimieren etc)???
in der mittasgdrift wird eh fast nie gefangen da kann man auch pennen gehen.
nachmittags dann noch ne stunde flaute und dann kommt die 20 minuten-fahrt zum hotspot.
halbe stunde wird gefangen udn ende im gelände.



wer kann ähnliches berichten?

kommt mir jetzt nicht mit:
-sei zufrieden mit dem was du fängste
-genieß doch die natur etc,das hab ich schon oft genug gehört ,ist aber kein argument für diese sache.

es geht hier einfach ums prinzip und fakten die nunmal so sind wie sie sind.
immerhin zahlen wir net wenig geld fürs kuttern.
so langsam kommt mir das wie ne billige mashce vor um das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.
ich lasse ca 35-50 euro auf dem kutter(mit essen usw),dafür kann ich auch leistung verlangen oder etwa nicht.
viele neulinge etc bekommen sowas glaub ich gar nicht mit,aber wenn man genau hinschaut ist es einfach so mit den fängen!


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

könnte was wahres dran sein .... |kopfkrat
aber meine Erfahrungen auf nem großen  Kutter sind nicht soooo üppig ...


----------



## der_Jig (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

moin,

also ich muss dir da ja leider auch irgendwie zustimmen! uns ging es die letzten fahrten auch ähnlich bis genauso!
die frage ist nur, ob es wirklich immer absicht ist! es gibt halt auch stellen, die der kapitän sich in der hinterhand hält, als notlösung, falls er woanders nichts findet. würde er dort 4tage hintereinander hinfahren und es dort "leerfischen" dann sieht es für die angler am 5ten tag so aus, wenn sie auch woanders wenig fangen, als wäre der kapitän schlecht drauf oder sonst wie...

aber im großen gebe ich dir schon recht, es ist nämlich wirklich auffällig! allerdings kann ich mir zum beispiel bei andi von der sirius das nicht so ganz vorstellen, denn wenn schlecht gefangen wird, dann macht er auch gut und gern mal 1-2 stunden länger und das kann auch für ihn probleme geben, genauso wie stellen außerhalb seiner 10meilen zone anzufahren...

schwierige sache, denke ich...


----------



## duck_68 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Das konnten wir bereits vor ca. 20 !!! Jahren feststellen. Meist hat es gleich beim ersten Stopp "geklappert" bis jeder ein paar Fische hatte, dann kam die "Mittags-/ Bierdrift" und zum Schluss wurden nochmal gute Stellen angefahren und Ende wars....

Seit ca 10 Jahren war ich aber nicht mehr "Kuttern" wir fahren dafür lieber nach Norge!!!


Gruß
Martin


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

im enddefekt sieht der Kapitän schon zu das die Kunden zufrieden sind ...
klar ist das es führ ihn umso besser ist je weniger er dafür fahren muß ....
und verkaufen will er nun ja auch etwas, die "Mittagseinnahmen" stellen da bestimmt nicht einen unbeträchtlichen Teil davon dar ...
meist sind ja eh nicht soooo viele Leute an Bord die Mittags Essen machen können + Fangplätze ansteuern können ... 
ab und an schon mal witzig mit Kollegen/boardies zusammen aufm Kutter - aber vom Kleinboot macht es mir eh viel mehr Spaß #h


----------



## der_Jig (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

ich versuch mir das dann immer mit irgendwelchen Beißzeiten schön zu reden! 

so wie die mefos im sommer ja auch nur abends an haken gehen...

sonst verliert man ja die lust daran...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

das habe ich auch schon sehr lange festgestellt.egal welcher hafen es war,es wurde genauso wie beschrieben.ich habe ein bisserl geld gespart,ein boot gekäuft ein motor erst 5 ps,dann pappe gemacht,jetzt 40 ps,nur fliegen ist g.... jetzt fahren wier meist zu viert raus und die fänge sind super.mir tun die kutter angler leid die nicht diese chance haben.im berlinerraum kann mich jeder ansprechen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Beißzeiten, beim Dorsch gibt es sie auf alle Fälle.
Ich glaube nicht daran, dass irgend ein Kutterfahrer mit Absicht dafür sorgt, dass seine Gäste wenig Fisch fangen.
Ich bin auch schon den ganzen Tag über die gleiche Stelle getriftet und hatte am Abend  nur eine tolle Stunde wo die Dorsche gebissen
haben.
Vielleicht liegt es auch an eurer Ausrüstung.
Bei manchen Anglern habe ich manchmal den Eindruck  sie sind unterwegs nach Norge und wollen Großleng fischen.
Und wenn ihr richtig Glück gehabt habt, war in der Nacht zuvor der Fischer unterwegs und dann ist erst mal Ruhe für ein paar Tage mit Fisch.
Also da gibt es so viele Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen, da würde ich den Kutterfahrer nicht unbedingt verantwortlich machen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## sundeule (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr auf Kuttern aber das hat andere Gründe...

Auch als Kleinbootfahrer kann ich Dir jedoch sagen, dass es nicht immer nur brummt! Auch mit einer guten Revierkenntnis gibt es Tage, an denen es schwierig ist, den Fisch zu finden, bzw. ihn zum Beißen zu überreden. Bei der letzten Ausfahrt z.B. haben wir in der Summe zwar sehr ordentlich gefangen, 
jedoch zuvor fünf Stunden lang gesucht und an unteschiedlichen Spots zu zweit nur bescheidene sechs Dorsche gefangen. Ein Rostocker Kutter war ebenfalls in einem der Gebiete - und schnell wieder am weitersuchen, weil nix ging.
Ich wüsste auch nicht warum sich ein Kapitän den Unmut seiner Kunden durch mangelnde Bemühungen zuziehen sollte.


----------



## Torskfisk (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

...und das nicht nur in Deutschland!
Ausfahrt mit der "Beluga Most" von Thyborön, ich steh neben einem, der öfter mit dem Kutter fährt.
Er: Die ersten beiden Driften musst du intensiv angeln, da gibt es Fisch, nacher dümpeln wir nur, da kannst du höchstens auf Makrele angeln.
Ergebnis: Stimmt, in den ersten beiden Driften vernünftig bis sehr gut gefangen, danach stundenlang nüscht.
Dann kuckt er auf die Uhr, sagt noch ne halbe Stunde? na denn kommt gleich noch ne gute Drift.
Ergebnis: Letzte Drift, war die Beste des ganzen Tages.
Wie kann er das ansagen, wenn es tatsächlich andere Gründe hat, als dass der Käpt´n "seine" Stellen nur gezielt ab und zu anfährt??


----------



## Waldima (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Interessant wäre eine Stellungnahme unserer Boardies Bernhard (Kapitän und Eigner der MS "Forelle") und Mattes (Besatzungsmitglied auf MS "Kehrheim II"). Wo bleiben Eure (überzeugenden) Statements, dass sich die überwältigende Mehrheit von uns Kutteranglern irrt und Ihr bei _jedem_ Stopp bemüht seid, die bestmöglichen Fangresultate zu erzielen.
Ich selbst kann dieses "Phänomen" auch für mehrere Kutter bestätigen, übrigens auch für MS "Einigkeit".

Gruß, Waldima


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Hi !

Von vertrauclicher Stelle habe ich mitbekommen das die Kapitäne der Laboer Kutter bisher die eigentlichen Fangstellen nur "angekratzt"haben.Seit einigen wochen haben sich die Skipper etwas verkracht (u.a. wegen Preisabsprachen).Seit dem werden von einigen Kuttern die Fangstellen direkt angefahren was natürlich Massenfänge nachsich zieht.Damit sollen die Kunden (Angler) gebunden werden . Von wem ich diese Info habe werde ich HIER nicht mitteilen.Aber es ist mit Sicherheit so.


----------



## der_Jig (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

jetzt gehts aber los hier...


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit dem werden von einigen Kuttern die Fangstellen direkt angefahren was natürlich Massenfänge nachsich zieht.



Bleibt die Frage wie lange das dann so bleibt wenn das ständig gemacht wird.
denke jeder Kpt. hat bestimmt immer noch gute Stellen in der Hinterhand die er zur Not anfahren kann wenn die Angler unzufrieden sind.
denn unzufriedene Angler/Kunden kommen kaum wieder ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Tyron (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Von vertrauclicher Stelle habe ich mitbekommen das die Kapitäne der Laboer Kutter bisher die eigentlichen Fangstellen nur "angekratzt"haben.Seit einigen wochen haben sich die Skipper etwas verkracht (u.a. wegen Preisabsprachen).Seit dem werden von einigen Kuttern die Fangstellen direkt angefahren was natürlich Massenfänge nachsich zieht.Damit sollen die Kunden (Angler) gebunden werden . Von wem ich diese Info habe werde ich HIER nicht mitteilen.Aber es ist mit Sicherheit so.


 

Oha, das sind aber harte Worte. Trotzdem für mich sehr sehr wagemutig und deinen Worten steh ich bis jetzt noch sehr misstrauisch gegenüber... Nichts für ungut, aver da hast du echt ganz schön einen rausgelassen...


----------



## goeddoek (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Dönnerschlach, hier geht's ja wieder los, was |kopfkrat 

Warten wir doch mal ab, was die Käptens sagen. 

Wobei mir ehrlich gesagt egal ist, ob ich in Drift 2, 7 oder drölfunddreissig fange, solange ich genug und nicht nur Lütte fange


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Das ist Kutterangeln.
Es ist übrigens fast überall auf der Welt so. Wenn du es dir genau überlegst, weißt du auch warum. Der Kutter ist ein Gewerbebetrieb. Du kannst ja mal einen Versuch machen: Ihr verabredet zum Mittag eine 1 stündige Pause, wo jeder zu Mittag ißt und auch ein oder zwei Getränke zu sich nimmt. Dann klappts sicher auch besser. Die Kostenseite ist nur über alle Faktoren zu decken, nachdem der zollfreie Verkauf weggefallen ist.
PS: In Alaska fahren die meisten Skipper die richtigen Heilbuttstellen auch erst am Schluß der Tour an. Dann sind alle happy und haben ihren Fisch schön frisch..


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Von vertrauclicher Stelle habe ich mitbekommen das die Kapitäne der Laboer Kutter bisher die eigentlichen Fangstellen nur "angekratzt"haben.Seit einigen wochen haben sich die Skipper etwas verkracht (u.a. wegen Preisabsprachen).Seit dem werden von einigen Kuttern die Fangstellen direkt angefahren was natürlich Massenfänge nachsich zieht.Damit sollen die Kunden (Angler) gebunden werden . Von wem ich diese Info habe werde ich HIER nicht mitteilen.Aber es ist mit Sicherheit so.



Oha...da hast du jetzt aber echt was gebracht. 

Stehe deinen Worten auch sehr (!!!) skeptisch gegenüber. Die Laboer Kutter (v.a. Blauort, Langeland und Sirius) waren bisher wirklich eine Kutterfamilie und ich kann mir NICHT vorstellen, dass sich das so schnell ändert und sie sich jetzt gegenseitig (und sich selber im Endeffekt auch...) das Geschäft kaputt machen. #d 

Ist natürlich möglich, aber ich glaube nicht dran... Wer Andy und Gerrit kennt...  :m


----------



## nachläufer (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Oh oh hier gehts zur Sache ! Nun ja ich kann es mir auch wirklich nur schwer vorstellen, dass diese brisante Aussage zutrifft. Die Laboer Kutter haben bis jetzt immer zusammengehalten und wenn kann es ja eh nur zu einem Streit zwischen der Langeland und Sirius gekommen sein, da die Blauort eh auf Makrele in Husum ist. Kann es mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen was dort geschrieben wurde. Fakt ist das die Laboer nicht gerade die besten Freunde der Forelle sind was aber auf andere Gründe zurückzuführen ist. 
Die Aussage von Acidflash war ja auch auf alle Kutterzentren bezogen und nicht nur auf die Laboer Kutter, wobei diese sicherlich zu den Besten gehören.Das "Phänomen der letzten Driften":q ist mir persönlich aber auch schon öfters aufgefallen und bei ca. 15 mal kuttern im Jahr kann dies kein Zufall sein. 

gruß,
nachläufer


----------



## congermichi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

kann ich aus meiner erfahrung nicht bestätigen. bin jedes jahr 2-3 mal auf der ms vorwärts auf insel pöhl. käptn gib sich aller größte mühe um uns über den ganzen tag bei fischlaune zu halten. mal gehts gut mal weniger. mal hab ich 5 dorsche ,jedoch auch mal 20. aber die maxit truppe bei der ich mitfahre ist super gesellig und der tag wird mit einem fischessen im hafenrestaurant beendet.


----------



## Waldima (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Von vertrauclicher Stelle habe ich mitbekommen das die Kapitäne der Laboer Kutter bisher die eigentlichen Fangstellen nur "angekratzt"haben.Seit einigen wochen haben sich die Skipper etwas verkracht (u.a. wegen Preisabsprachen).Seit dem werden von einigen Kuttern die Fangstellen direkt angefahren was natürlich Massenfänge nachsich zieht.Damit sollen die Kunden (Angler) gebunden werden . Von wem ich diese Info habe werde ich HIER nicht mitteilen.Aber es ist mit Sicherheit so.


 
MS "Blauort" ist zur Zeit in Büsum. Es bleiben bis 15. August nur zwei Kutter in Laboe übrig. Was meinst Du dann mit _einigen_ Kuttern, die die Fangstellen direkt anfahren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

trotzdem isses ne gewisse verarsche in meionen augen,und das gute stellen net gezielt angefahren ist logisch wie nachvollziehbar und trotzdem verarsche da ich dafür geld bezahle!!

und das da absprachen geamcht werden kann ich mir auch vorstellen,alle fahren 2 tage in schlechtere gebiete,nicht das im anglerboard steht:

blauort 400 fische
sirius 100
langeland 50 

und am nächsten tag andersum.

nein es muß so dastehen damist keinem auffällt:
blauort 200 fische
sirius 160
langeland 250 

dann passts.

das hier ein kapitän sowas zugeben würde wär wie ein sechser im lotto,ist auch klar.

genauso weiß icha uch von den machenschaften der fetten yachten in den biggame gewässern,bloß nicht zuviel fangen die leute sollen schließlich im urlaub 10 tage angeln und net nur 3!

ich glaube würde man aufm kutter nach fangerfolg bezahlen würde das ganz anders aussehen,100%

unter 5 fische 15 euro
unter 10      20
unter 15     25
unter 20    30

untr 30     40

über 40     45 -50

zuzüglich essen ist das gutes geld und ich will wetten das ich minimum 20 in die kiste angel,denke eher an 35-45 oder drüber,und das jedes mal!!!


----------



## kiepenangler (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem isses ne gewisse verarsche in meionen augen,und das gute stellen net gezielt angefahren ist logisch wie nachvollziehbar und trotzdem verarsche da ich dafür geld bezahle!!
> 
> und das da absprachen geamcht werden kann ich mir auch vorstellen,alle fahren 2 tage in schlechtere gebiete,nicht das im anglerboard steht:
> 
> ...



moin,
das kann aber auch für die kutterkapitäne beziehungsweise für die kuttereigner sehr schief gehen. es gibt auch mal sehr schlechte tage, wo kein kapitän die fische and en haken zaubern kann und der kutter mit insgesammt 10 fischen in hafen kommt. und erzähl jetzt nicht, dass es solche tage dann nicht mehr geben wird. und wenn der kapitän jeden tag seine topstrellen anfährt und das einen monat lang, dann glaube ich, dass die fangergebnisse immer weiter nachlassen werden. also wird er das auch wohl nicht machen. außerdem könnte es sein, dass der kapitän lieber an stellen bleibt, wo nur vierziger dorsche gefangen werden, anstatt zu stellen zu fahren, wo zwar net so viel rauskommt, dafür aber größere!!!

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

hilft wohl nur eigenes Kleinboot oder *dieses* hier als Möglichkeit ! :m
driften bis der Arzt kommt ohne Mittagspause von Sonnenauf- bis -untergang #6


----------



## Waldima (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Zumindest ein Indiz (das ist jetzt sehr vorsichtig formuliert) dafür, dass die Kutterkapitäne unsere Fangergebnisse sehr bewußt steuern, ist das Abschneiden von MS "Hai IV" beim Dorschfestival. Dort stehen die Angler diese Schiffes regelmäßig auf dem Siegertreppchen, während dies für den Rest des Jahres nicht so häufig und regelmäßig der Fall ist. Das war übrigens auch schon unter Maik Foth so.
Auch die vielen Tages- und Monatssiege der MS "Christa" unter Rades waren kein Zufall. Er hat sehr oft die großen Fische gezielt gesucht, aber nicht die Mengen gefischt. Die großen Fische haben ihm viel positive Presse und somit ein meist volles, oft ausgebuchtes Schiff beschert.
Deutsch macht es jetzt mit der MS "Einigkeit" ähnlich. Er achtet auch darauf, dass er möglichst mehrmals monatlich den größten Fisch vorweisen kann. Dies bringt auch ihm eine positive Mundpropaganda und z. T. auch Presse. Allerdings achtet er auch darauf, dass möglichst jeder etwas fängt. Ich halte es auch nicht für einen Zufall, dass er am ersten Tag des Heiligenhafener Dorschfestivals 2006, an dem er nicht teilgenommen hat, den größten Fisch auf seinem Kutter hatte. Um ihn zu finden, wäre er nach meiner Einschätzung auch eine Stunde länger draußen geblieben.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## oppa 23 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

moin,
ich werde es mir morgen mal anschauen auf der ms forelle!!!
Und mir meine meinung drüber bilden aber ich hatte auf der forelle eigendlich nie so ein gefühl habe meist den ganzen tag gefangen!
samstag werde ich mir wohl mal die kutter in heiligenhafen anschauen wie es da abläuft ist aber noch nicht sicher vieleicht auch mit einen kleinen boot raus müßen wir uns noch überlegen!


----------



## powercat (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*




			
				Waldima schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest ein Indiz (das ist jetzt sehr vorsichtig  formuliert) dafür, dass die Kutterkapitäne unsere Fangergebnisse sehr bewußt  steuern, ist das Abschneiden von MS "Hai IV" beim Dorschfestival. Dort stehen  die Angler diese Schiffes regelmäßig auf dem Siegertreppchen, während dies für  den Rest des Jahres nicht so häufig und regelmäßig der Fall ist. Das war  übrigens auch schon unter Maik Foth so.



ist doch eigendlich logo,  dass ein kaptain bei den veranstaltungen "auf große" geht, oder |kopfkrat dafür ist man dann doch auch da !
da geht`s um große fische  und nicht auf masse maßige!

deshalb fährt man auch schon einen tag vorher (oder nachher)  mit raus, damit man auch ein nettes säckchen filets hat!! 

gruss aus solingen
udo


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Mit "einigen" Kuttern meinte ich auch die von Strande/Heikendorf.Genaueres möchte ich hier nicht sagen da es nicht gut sein kann in dieser Sache Namen zu nennen.
Auf jedenfall könnt Ihr sicher sein das ich weiss wovon ich rede.Laboe kenne ich jetzt seit 10-12 Jahren mit 2-3 Ausfahrten pro Jahr.

Was mir nebenbei noch gewaltig stinkt sind die inzwischen heftig gestiegenen Preise.Nicht nur was das Fahrgeld angeht sondern auch die Getränkepreise.Und da wäre auch noch der parkplatz am Hafen ....
Wisst ihr noch was das vor ca. 10 Jahren gekostet hat ?
Natürlich gibt es überall verteuerungen,aber was seit 2-3 Jahren in laboe abgeht kann ich nur noch als "Abzocke" bezeichnen.
Wenn ich Fisch fangen will gehe ich ab nächstem Jahr nach Dänemark auch wenn es weiter ist.Ein Tag auf der Nordsee ab Thyboron oder Hvide Sande und die Betonmischwanne iss voll.Natürlich ist dort der Fahrpreis noch etwas höher aber dafür lohnt sich der Tag.Dort stimmen eben die Preise mit den Leistungen überein.
Laboer Kutter sind inzwischen für mich nicht mehr als knallharte gewerbliche Firmen.   :-(


----------



## Lionhead (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Laboer Kutter sind inzwischen für mich nicht mehr als knallharte gewerbliche Firmen. :-(


 
Wa sollten Sie denn sonst sein ?

Ein Hobby der Besatzung? 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Moin

2-3 Ausfahrten im Jahr sind nicht unbedingt viel finde ich. Ich fahre zwar noch keine 10 Jahre, sondern erst 2 Jahre regelmäßig aus Laboe raus, aber ca. 20 Ausfahrten pro Jahr. 

Das Heikendorf und Laboe sich nicht allzu gut verstehen, ist schon ewig bekannt und ganz bestimmt nichts neues #c 
Evtl. fahre ich Sonntag raus, dann werde ich ja sehen wo da Stress ist. Und ob überhaupt Stress gibt  

Zitat:"Laboer Kutter sind inzwischen für mich nicht mehr als knallharte gewerbliche Firmen. :-("
So sieht es aus, denn die Kapitäne MÜSSEN von dem Geld leben. Welcher Kutter, der täglich rausfährt, ist in deinen Augen denn keine gewerblich knallharte Firma?

Gruß


----------



## MiCo (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> Von vertrauclicher Stelle habe ich mitbekommen das die Kapitäne der Laboer Kutter bisher die eigentlichen Fangstellen nur "angekratzt"haben.


Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum Andy sich nen 3D Kartenplotter zugelegt hatte. Damit er dann punktgenau an den Dorschen vorbei fahren kann, oder wie kann ich mir das Ankratzen vorstellen? 



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit einigen wochen haben sich die Skipper etwas verkracht (u.a. wegen Preisabsprachen).


Welche Preise sind denn abgesprochen worden?



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit dem werden von einigen Kuttern die Fangstellen direkt angefahren was natürlich Massenfänge nachsich zieht.


Ist das denn wirklich so? Ich habe jedenfalls nichts von überaus ungewöhnlichen Fängen aus der Kieler Bucht gehört. Und die Fangberichte im AB schreiben so etwas auch nicht.



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit sollen die Kunden (Angler) gebunden werden.


Jeder Kutter hat auch so seine Stammkundschaft. Glaube kaum, daß ein Skipper sich es leisten kann diese zu vergraulen, da es diese sind, die ihn sein Einkommen übers Jahr sichern. Die Laufkundschaft ist da nur Zubrot.



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Von wem ich diese Info habe werde ich HIER nicht mitteilen.Aber es ist mit Sicherheit so.


Schade eigentlich, würde sicherlich nicht nur mich interessieren. Kannst mir gern auch ne PN scicken.


----------



## Silverstar (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> was mich mal wieder stutzig gemacht hat(steht auch unter aktuelle fänge in nem bericht)!
> und es ist dabei fsat egal welcher kutter oder ob es 13.30,14.30 oder 15 uhr ist,es ist immer die letzte halbe stunde bevor der abpfiff kommt!!also die uhrzeit(wegen beißzeit etc)kanns daher net sein!!
> und dann gehts nach hause.
> 
> ...


 


#6  Sehe das genauso! irgendwie komisch #c


----------



## MiCo (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit "einigen" Kuttern meinte ich auch die von Strande/Heikendorf.Genaueres möchte ich hier nicht sagen da es nicht gut sein kann in dieser Sache Namen zu nennen.
> Auf jedenfall könnt Ihr sicher sein das ich weiss wovon ich rede.Laboe kenne ich jetzt seit 10-12 Jahren mit 2-3 Ausfahrten pro Jahr.


Dafür, daß Du nicht allzu oft aufn Kutter bist, hast Du ja scheinbar gutes Insiderwissen, kompliment



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir nebenbei noch gewaltig stinkt sind die inzwischen heftig gestiegenen Preise.Nicht nur was das Fahrgeld angeht sondern auch die Getränkepreise.Und da wäre auch noch der parkplatz am Hafen ....
> Wisst ihr noch was das vor ca. 10 Jahren gekostet hat ?


Als ich das erste mal zum Kuttern vor 30 Jahren war, hat der Fahrpreis 6 DM betragen. Was ein Liter Normalbezin gekostet hat weiß ich nicht mehr, denke aber auch nicht mal eine DM. Die Getränkepreise sind schon hoch, die fürn Brötchen auch, kann ich aber mit umgehen, da ich auch selbst was dabei hab. Man kann auch in Laboe für umsonst parken, wenn man nen paar Minuten zu Fuß geht. Sonst es drauf ankommen lassen und auf den Hafenparkplatz kein Ticket ziehen. Wird man aufgeschrieben ist es glaub ich auch nicht teurer.




			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich gibt es überall verteuerungen,aber was seit 2-3 Jahren in laboe abgeht kann ich nur noch als "Abzocke" bezeichnen.


Denke mal in Laboe ist es auch nicht teurer geworden, als in anderen Häfen auch.




			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Fisch fangen will gehe ich ab nächstem Jahr nach Dänemark auch wenn es weiter ist.Ein Tag auf der Nordsee ab Thyboron oder Hvide Sande und die Betonmischwanne iss voll.Natürlich ist dort der Fahrpreis noch etwas höher aber dafür lohnt sich der Tag.Dort stimmen eben die Preise mit den Leistungen überein.


Ne Fanggarantie wirste da auch nicht bekommen. Und viel Glück mit dem Wetter auf der Nordsee. Fallen doch einige Touren mehr dort aus, besonders ärgerlich, wenn mans erst an Board dann erfährt. 



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Laboer Kutter sind inzwischen für mich nicht mehr als knallharte gewerbliche Firmen.   :-(


So ist das nun mal. So lange die Kuh Milch gibt, wird sie gemolken. Andererseits wird ja auch niemand gezwungen dort mitzufahren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

scheint ja so als wenn viele das ähnlich wie ich sehen.
jetzt ist bloß noch die frage wie man das abstellen kann.
und was ich mich auch frage ist ob die stammkunden(meist in der woche da) bessere fänge erwraten können als der schützenverein der eh nur zum s........ kommt.
ich vermute ganz stark ja!

was ich auch mal auf einem kutter erlebt habename jetzt egal)

wir riefen an und sagten das wir den kutter mal antesten wollten da wir ihn komplett mieten wollten(tour über unsern händler etc,ihr wißt schon).

wir also hin,händler,sein kumpel,mein kumpel,ich.

fazit,gefangen wie doof,standen mit dem bug(der extra für uns abgesperrt wurde,was der kutter zu dem zeitpunkt sonst nie gemahct hat) im fisch und brauchten nichtmal werfen.
im heck waren auch gute leute die bedeutend schlechter fingen.
die kamen später nach vorne nahe zum heck, und zack,sie fingen genauso wie wir.

was ich davon halt könnt ihr euch sichelrich denken......

kommentar net nötig


----------



## sundfisher (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

diese Taktik ist anscheinend Thema bei der Ausbildung zum Dorschkutterkapitän und anscheinend international bekannt, denn die Shipper auf dem dänischen Sund / Belt machen es genauso. Das war einer der Gründe warum ich irgendwann der Herr meines Echolots und Ruders sein wollte.


----------



## Dakota (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Natürlich hat jeder Kapitän "Topstellen" ! Aber habt Ihr Euch mal überlegt, das er das ganze Jahr, jeden Tag, mit 20-50 Anglern rausfährt? Alle möchten gerne etwas fangen, und stellt Euch vor was passiert wenn der Kutter jeden Tag und den ganzen Tag auf dieser Topstelle liegt? Die hat sich dann ganz schnell erledigt!! Wenn jeder seinen Fisch hat, dann seid zufrieden und genießt den Tag auf See. Wenn jemand Argumente wie "dafür zahle ich ja auch viel Geld" bringt, kann ich Ihm den Fischhändler seines Vertrauens empfehlen, da ist der Dorsch billiger!!


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				Dakota schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hat jeder Kapitän "Topstellen" ! Aber habt Ihr Euch mal überlegt, das er das ganze Jahr, jeden Tag, mit 20-50 Anglern rausfährt? Alle möchten gerne etwas fangen, und stellt Euch vor was passiert wenn der Kutter jeden Tag und den ganzen Tag auf dieser Topstelle liegt? Die hat sich dann ganz schnell erledigt!! Wenn jeder seinen Fisch hat, dann seid zufrieden und genießt den Tag auf See. Wenn jemand Argumente wie "dafür zahle ich ja auch viel Geld" bringt, kann ich Ihm den Fischhändler seines Vertrauens empfehlen, da ist der Dorsch billiger!!


genau so sieht es halt aus !!!! #6 |good:
jeder sieht aber auch zu das er die "Top Stellen" auch ne Weile behält ... 
finde dieses ganze Rechnerei, genau wie am Forellenpuff, hat nix mehr mit entspannten Angeln zu tun ..... |uhoh:
Immer diese Umrechnerei mit "soviel bezahlt - und soviel muß ich dafür fangen damit sich das auch rechnet" ... #d
kann nur sagen wie geil das ist mit dem Boot selber auf der Ostsee unterwegs zu sein ... die Sternstunden sind zwar wesentlich geringer als Ausfahrten mit magerer Ausbeute ... aber freue mich über jede (entspannende) Stunde auf der Ostsee ohne mir über sowas den Kopf zu machen ... :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

MoinMoin!

Ist schon krass... Bei meinen Ausfahren ist mir das *so* nicht aufgefallen.
Fahre aber auch fast nur mit einem Kutter.

In der letzten Zeit haben wir auch mehrere Kleinboottouren gemacht und viel gefallen dran gefunden. Ich denke je nach Wetterlage wird es sich dann entscheiden ob kleines Sportboot oder großer Kutter.


----------



## mattes (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Hallo!
Also was ich hier an Mist gelesen das ist ja die Höhe. Allein schon der Knaller " die eigentlichen Fangstellen nur  angekratzt"  so ein Schwachsinn habe ich im Anglerboard noch nicht gelesen das ist ja ein ganz Oberschlauer der weiß auch die Lottozahlen für den kommemden Samstag.

Mattes


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				mattes schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja ein ganz Oberschlauer der weiß auch die Lottozahlen für den kommemden Samstag.
> 
> Mattes



An die die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen bitte per 
PN an mich ich mach auch 50/50


----------



## degl (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

@all,

Ich kann hier die ganze Bandbreite des "genörgels" bestätigen bis auf eins,das irgend ein Kapitän seine Angler bewusst vergrault ist mir noch nicht untergekommen (25 Jahre Ostseeangeltouren).

Und doch haben sich 4 Kutter herauskristallisiert,denen ich mich jederzeit anvertraue und das nur weil ich da immer das Gefühl habe,ich werde als Kunde akzeptiert und der Skipper hat die entsprechende Einstellung zu seinem Job.

Auch nehme ich "Schneidertage" hin,weil ich oft genug rausfahre und im Schnitt immer zufrieden bin(6-8 X p.A.)|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Seit Europa den zollfreien Verkauf auf den Kuttern abgeschafft hat, gleichzeitig auf den Fahrpreis die MwSt. zu entrichten war, der Dieselpreis sich in den letzten Jahren deutlich erhöht hat, ist natürlich auch der Fahrpreis deutlich gestiegen.

Während in den "guten alten Zeiten" die Fangergebnisse eigentlich mehr oder weniger egal waren, da man ja als Ersatz den Fahrpreis locker mit zollfreiem Einkauf "raus hatte" und dementsprechend viele Leute das Angebot der Kutter nutzten, hat sich mit den aus oben genannten Gründen  der Fahrpreiserhöhungen doch die Zahl der Kutterangler deutlich vermindert.

Zugleich ist ein deutlicher Wettbewerb um die Angler eingetreten, die sich noch den "Luxus" einer Kuttertour leisten.

Das hatte auch zur Folge, dass nicht wenige Kutter schon aufgegeben haben. Auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen auch mit dem Verband der Bäderschiff- und Hochseeangelreeder glaube ich persönlich nicht an irgendwelche Absprachen der Kutterreedreien untereinander.

Denn, ums mal milde auszudrücken, da gönnt keiner dem anderen die Butter aufs Brot.

Da der Erfolg eines Angelkutters heutzutage wirklich eher vom Fangerfolg und Service abhängt als zu den Zeiten des zollfreien Verkaufes, glaube ich auch nicht unbedingt daran, dass die Kapitäne/Reeder manche Stellen "schonen", damit sie in den nächsten Tagen noch was davon haben.

Zudem kennt man ja auch die Gewohnheit der Dorsche, die ja nicht unbedingt als "standorttreu" zu bezeichnen sind, sondern je nach Witterung, Luftdruck, Wind, Strömung und Nahrungsvorkommen teilweise lange Strecken zurücklegen.

Das wird auch jeder "Kleinbootangler" kennen:
Eine Stelle die heute "top" war, kann morgen der absolute "Flop" sein.

Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich:
Wie viel Bier mehr wird getrunken, weil es schlecht beisst (oder z. B. die angesprochene "bewusste Beissflaute" "produziert" wird)??

Da sind 20 - 50 Mann auf dem Kutter, die meisten müssen danach noch mit dem Auto fahren, was den Konsum eh einschränkt (und wer haut sich literweise Cola rein, wenns gerde nicht beisst?), lassen wir also mal im Schnitt aber doch 20 Bier mehr verkaufen in soner "Beisspause", das wären dann gerade mal 40 Euro.

Und dafür soll sich ein Kuttereigner oder Kapitän so hinstellen lassen wie in diesem Thread hier???

Der hat wesentlich mehr davon wenn von den 20 - 50 Anglern 20 topzufrieden sind und deswegen gerne wiederkommen (20 mal 26 ist halt mehr als die "zusätzlichen" 40 Euro fürs Bier).

Kutterangeln macht Spass weils einfach ein Erlebnis ist, mit Kumpels zusammen zum Hochseeangeln zu fahren, ohne selber verantwortlich zu sein für die Schiffsführung oder das finden von Fischen, dass man ein Bierchen trinken kann (ich trinke grundsätzlich nix wenn ich selber fahren muss), ein mehr oder weniger vernünftiges Klo statt einer abgeschnittenen Lenorflache hat, dass man in Ruhe was essen kann, sich in der Kajüte mal aufwärmen und, und, und......

So gerne ich auch selber mit dem Boot rausfahre, möchte ich das Kutterangeln nicht missen.

Wer den Reedern solche Dinge zutraut (die ich nach meinen Erfahrungen zwar nicht ausschliessen möchte, aber für eher unwahrscheinlich halte), der sollte sich einfach einen anderen Kutter/Hafen suchen.

Mich ärgern da ehr so Sachen wie dreckige Schiffe, unfreundlicher Umgangston, angebundene Besenstiele, lagsames Gaffen, schlechter Service etc. - ich habe meine Kutter gefunden auf denen ich mich wohl fühle und wo ich mir nicht "verarscht" vorkomme.

Das wünsche ich jedem anderen Kutterangler auch - und allen anderen empfehle ich den Botsführerschein zu machen und selber rauszufahren.

ABER ACHTUNG:
Dann kann man auch über niemanden meckern wenn man nix fängt, weil man selber dafür verantwortlich ist!!
)))))


----------



## sharkhooker (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Moin
Musste jetzt aber auch wieder die Erfahrung machen:

Dass in der vorletzen Drift (und das an drei Tagen) nochmal richtig Fisch (im Gegensatz zu den vorigen) hoch kam.
Will heissen, der Skipper weiß anscheinent ganz genau wo der Fisch sitz!

Petri


----------



## FroDo (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Naja, die oben beschriebenen Erfahrungen habe ich in den fast 15 Jahren mit regelmäßigen Kuttertouren auch machen können (müssen). Stören tut mich das wenig, trotz der weiten Anreise. Ich komme mir auch nicht vera*** vor, weil es gute Gründe dafür gibt, nicht den ganzen Tag voll im Fisch zu stehen - die meisten wurden hier schon genannt.

In letzter Zeit bin ich häufiger von Warnemünde  aus gefahren (rote Flotte). Der persönliche Fangerfolg hängt dort stark von den Mitanglern ab. Sind es - wie in den Sommermonaten sehr oft der Fall - Touristenangler mit etwas überdimensioniertem Gerät und wenig Erfahrung, kann man sehr gute Fänge erzielen. Der Kapitän ist dann nämlich gezwungen, den ganzen Tag die ganz "heißen Stellen" anzulaufen, damit jeder seinen Fisch bekommt und mit einem Lächeln von Bord geht. Fangen dagegen alle gut, ist zwischendurch auch mal "Beißflaute" angesagt ... Das Ankurbeln von Bierkonsum und Nahrungsaufnahme ist dort allerdings kein Thema. Die Mittagssuppe ist im Preis enthalten und das Bier kaum teurer als im Supermarkt.


----------



## Lonnie (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Meine Erfahrung beim Kutterangeln in der Ostsee: es gibt tatsächlich einen tageszeitabhängigen Beißwillen der Tiere, so daß es meist eine Mittagspause gibt und dann so ab 14-16.00 geht das wieder los mit dem Fangen. Das kann man übrigens auch auf kleinen kuttern oder eigenen Booten beobachten, wo es nicht um Gertränkeverkauf geht. Ich glaube, ein guter Kutterkapitän ist daran interessiert, seinen Gästen das Angelvergnügen so gut wie möglich zu bereiten und alles tut, damit der Gast zum Fisch kommt. Dann kommt der Gast auch wieder, und der Kapitän kann das machen, was er am meisten liebt, nämlich auf dem Wasser zu sein, und sein Unternehmen gut zu führen.
Sonst taugt das nicht.
Soweit meine Erfahrung.
Das werdet Ihr doch selbst einschätzen können, ob sich die Besatzung Mühe gibt, oder?

Lonnie


----------



## powercat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

moin nochmal..
..einzig in holland beim makrelenfischen ist mir so etwas in der art aufgefallen, finde es aber gar nicht schlimm, da
- nicht jeder depp 200 fische im eimer hat und hinterher die hälfte wegschmeißt, weil er die masse gar nicht bewältigt bekommt (ausnehmen etc.)
- dir die fische nicht weggammeln, wenn du morgends schon viele fische bei der ersten/zweiten drift hattest und es im sommer mal 30 grad auf`m kutter hat!
meist war es so, das der kaptain morgends mal den ein oder anderen stop gemacht hat, nen paar fische über bord kamen und gut. zwischendurch gab`s mal nen paar mehr und am ende des trips konntest du schon von weitem die möwen sehen, die das wasser durchpflügten...dann wusste man...oppala jetzt gehts los. noch ne halbe, dreiviertel stunde im fisch, frisch ausgenommen, im hafen gab es eis und alle waren glücklich!!

gruss aus solingen
udo


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Artikel geändert
-----------------
Auch wenns nicht ganz zum Thema gehört:

Ich kann nur jedem raten, der mit der Kutterangelei warum auch immer nicht zufrieden #q  sein sollte, selbst Skipper zu werden.
Man fängt ausreichend und es macht zugleich noch viel mehr Spass. So habe ich es zu bezahlbaren Preisen gemacht:

einen gebrauchten Ibis 2 (4,40 x 1,60, max. 18PS) gekauft, einen gebrauchten Motor gekauft (vorsicht bei Privatverkäufen) und einen Trailer von Harbeck (viele Anbaumöglichkeiten von Zubehör).

Solange auf der Ostsee keine Schaumkämme sind, komme ich mit dem Boot prima klar und habe die Anschaffung nicht bereut. Gleiches gilt für meine Bekannten, die dieses Boot ebenfalls auf der Ostsee fahren.

Aufgrund von Einwänden erfahrener Angler möchte ich meine Empfehlung für dieses Boot jedoch nicht weiter aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Moin
@Lonnie

Da würde mich doch glatt interessieren wo Du auf Kuttern fährst die um 14-16 den Pilker baden lassen!?
Um Fehmarn rum ist um 13:30 Schluß mit Lustig, das heißt um 13:00 rum geht es noch mal rund mit de Fish!

Petri


----------



## bootsangler-b (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

moin,
@steffanhoffmann7: was du über den ibis 2 schreibst, meinst du doch sicher nicht wirklich????

an das ding 18 ps ran??? (manche sollen sogar 40 rangebaut haben??)
zu dritt aus dem teil angeln??
... mag ja alles auf dem müggelsee funktionieren...
aber nicht bei einer auflandigen 4 vor kb!!!
und wenn du mit dem teil zur kadettrinne rausschipperst, wundert es mich nicht, wenn wir deinen hinterbliebenen hier mal unser beileid bekunden müssen.

bernd


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

@Bootsangler und Fips:

Danke für Eure Hinweise. Ich bin Kritik gegenüber immer offen.

Der Ibis ist von Werk aus bis 18PS zugelassen und konstruiert. Kannst im WSA nachfragen, falls Du es nicht glaust. Ich fahre mit 15PS. Manche Leute verstärken den Spiegel fahren mit 30 oder 40 PS. Ich halte davon jedoch nichts, weil ich nicht weiss, ob das vorzeitige Materialermüdung am Boot hervorrufen kann.

Bis jetzt ist sind alle meine Bekannten (ich eingeschl.) mit Ihrem Ibis zufrieden - auch, was die Ostsee betrifft. Die "Windgrenze" des Bootes ist erreicht, wenn Wellen Ansätze von Schaumkämmen bekommen. Soweit ich weis ist das eine 4 bis 5 - liege ich da richtig? Aber selbst bei diesen Wellen kommt man trocken in den Hafen.

Ich selbst habe noch keine Erfahrungen an der Kadettrinne gemacht, Freunde waren dort aber schon. Aber die (natürlichen) Wellen sind doch dort auch nicht anders als vor der Küste (bei auflandigem Wind), oder? Wenn die Grosswetterlage stabil ist und keine unerwarteten Wetterwechsel (alles schon erlebt auf der Ostsee) zu erwarten sind - was spricht als Fakt dagegen (mit 2 Booten wegen Abschleppmöglichkeit) in die Nähe der Kadettrinne zu fahren? 

Erzählt mal von Euren Erfahrungen! 

Zur Info: Schaut mal den Kahn an: http://www.wiekerboote.de/pdf/arkona.pdf
Die Arkonajolle hat Seetauglichkeitsstufe C. 
Das bedeutet laut EU-Richtlinie 2004/44: bis Windstärke 6 und 2m Wellengang muss das Boot aushalten können. Der Ibis ist sogar noch etwas grösser als die Arkona-Jolle. 

Trotzdem bin ich ab Wind über 4 im Hafen, egal was Brüssel erzählt.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## hd-treiber (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Ibis - mit der Nußschüssel auf die Ostsee????#d Bei Wind um 4????|abgelehn


Will Dir ja nicht zunahe treten oder Dich belegen, aber hast Du das Leben satt? Ich halte das für unverantwortlich


----------



## Hansi (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

@Stefanhoffmann7

Was definitv gegen die Kadetrinne spricht, ist die Möglichkeit, dass der Wind zunimmt. Dichter unter Land bist du dann immer noch relativ fix am Strand aber von da draussen ? 

2 Boote wegen der Abschleppmöglichkeit ist ja ein ganz guter Gedanke aber hast du schon mal bei Seegang ein Boot im Schlepp gehabt ? Je nachdem, in welcher Richtung du zur Welle fährst, wird aus dem Angelboot ein U-Boot. Da hilft auch die Seetauglichkeitsstufe nicht mehr.

Aber du schreibst ja selbst, dass du ab Stärke 4 im Hafen bleibst. Das halte ich persönlich für vernünftig und notwendig mit dem Boot.

Gruß Hansi


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

moin,
@all: entschuldigt, es ist off topic, aber gestattet es mir, denn seelenrettung geht vor! 

@stefanhoffmann7: ich hatte 5 oder 6 jahre so ein teil auf einem binnensee, mit 10 ps dran, weiß also, was ich dem boot zutrauen kann. außerdem bin ich auf meiner geliebten ostsee, trotz einiger erfahrung schon in eine situation gekommen, wo ich doch dann sehr froh war, endlich an land zu sein.
du bist ein erwachsener und mündiger mensch, also tue, wovon dich keiner abbringen kann...
reize aus, was der hersteller verspricht. berichte, wenn es doch nicht ging...
zu deiner "windgrenze":
*Beaufort-Windskala (See), Auswirkungen und Seegang nach Petersen: *
windstärke 3 - Kämme beginnen sich zu brechen, Schaum überwiegend glasig, ganz vereinzelt kleine weiße Schaumköpfe - Wellenhöhe 0.5-0.75m

bei der wellenhöhe mit dem ibis zu fahren, dazu gehört doch etwas mehr als mut...

der ibis ist was für den binnensee, der ist nicht für welle gebaut. mit der arkonajolle ist der nicht zu vergleichen, denn die liegt ganz anders in der welle und hat eine höhere bordwand.

bernd


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Sehr merkwürdig - hab etwas gegoogelt. Es gibt Quellen, die sagen bei Wind 3 sogar eine Wellenhöhe von 1m voraus - gibts denn sowas? Ein anderes Windstärke - Windeinwirkstrecke - Wellenhöhe - Diagramm, was ich zu Haus in Deutschland auf dem PC habe (maile ich bei Interesse zu - bin ab August in Deutschland), gibt viel geringere Werte für die Wellenhöhen.


Trotzdem danke für Euer feedback. Welches bezahlbare Boot empfehlt ihr für alle, die ihre sich unabhängig von "dubiosen Kutterfängen" machen wollen? 

Wenn die Fänge vom eigenen Boot immer noch dubios sind, dann
hat man wenigstens selbst die Chance die Situation zu richten


----------



## chris13 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Bei der Wellenhöhe kommt es doch auch auf das Seegebiet und die Windrichtung an!Oder liege ich da falsch???


----------



## bootsangler-b (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

moin,

mach dazu mal ein eigenes thema auf....
ist sonst zu sehr daneben hier.
ich fahre, weil das mit den kuttern nicht erst seit heut ist, schon seit...denke.. 98... lieber selber raus. anfangs waren die kutter in warnemünde ja noch eine empfehlung. heute sind die wie in heiligenhafen. geldgeil und sonst nichts.

bernd


----------



## chris13 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

@bootsangler-b

Geldgeil???#d 
NEE ich wollen ja auch was verdienen...und wenn die Crew nen anständigen Job macht,warum sollte man dann nicht wir die gebrachte Leistung seine 26euro bezahlen???Und das alles mit der Geldgeilheit so auf Heiligenhafen u.a. Häfen zu verallgemeinern halte ich für eine unqualifizierte  Aussage...

Sry wenn ich das einfach so mit meinen 15jahre sage,und mich damit vllt. auch nicht grade beliebt mache aber es ist meine Meinung.

Ich habe fertig
AMEN


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Wem es hilft: In Warnemünde liegt die Jasmund - Nähe Bahnhof, am Alten Strom. Die Fischmänners auf der Jasmund arbeiten nach meinen Infos für sich selbst und wollen, dass der Kunde wiederkommt. 

Also keine Angestellten, die auf See nur die Zeit totschlagen und ihr Gehalt unabhängig von Kundenzahl und Kundenzufriedenheit bekommen. Die Jasmund habe ich in guter Erinnerung - vielleicht ist sie auch heute noch einen Versuch wert! Vor nicht langer Zeit wurde dem Kutter ein nagelneuer TuckTuck spendiert und er fährt jetzt sogar 9 statt 7 Knoten.


----------



## fishking79 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

solange keine presse oder andere wichtige personen mitfahren,werden die HOT-SPOTS auch nicht angefahren!
bin mal drei tage hintereinander mit den gleichen kutter los!
1#tag    geht so    zum ende hin gut

2#tag    super       jede stelle fisch

3#tag          siehe tag 1#

2#tag     der kutter wurde von einer gruppe gechartert die den kapitän gut kannten!durfte nur mitfahren weil ich tags zuvor gefragt habe,ob es morgen wieder los geht!andere worden aufgefordert das schiff zu verlassen!fandt ich schon merkwürdig,weil die gruppe schon da war und das schiff noch längst nicht voll |kopfkrat 

es wurde gefangen bis zum geht nicht mehr!
auf anderen kuttern war es nicht so gut, wie ich später erfahren habe!
beim angeln war auch kein anderes schiff in sichtweite!#c 
ZUFALL?


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Die Wahrheit weiss wohl nur der Käptn selber und wird sie auch nicht breittreten. Soll sich jeder sein Teil denken.


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Moin
@Fishking79
Aber echt kein Zufall, habe "ähnliches" auch schon mitgemacht!

Petri


----------



## Tyron (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*

Jungs
Hört auf zu sabbeln, kauft euch n schönes Belly, spart euch das teure Kudder-Geld und blinkert und twistert im Flachen!
Fischmäßig bringt das mindestens genauso viel und bringt noch um einiges mehr Laune


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutterfänge dubios!!!!!!!*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs
> Hört auf zu sabbeln, kauft euch n schönes Belly, spart euch das teure Kudder-Geld und blinkert und twistert im Flachen!
> Fischmäßig bringt das mindestens genauso viel und bringt noch um einiges mehr Laune


so langsam wär das echt ne alternative muß ich sagen


----------

